# Mead Land



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone have experience getting access to Mead Land during deer season? I have permission to hunt a pretty big tract of private land in Pike County and there is a big old chunk of Mead land right next door. It would be nice to have access to that land too since one of my spots is very close to the property line.

I checked their website and the only info I could find about leases were for states other than Ohio.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

If The Land Is Not Already Leased It Should Be Public Hunting.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

How do I tell if it is leased? It isn't posted or anything...

Update: I just called the District 4 DNR office and they are sending me a map of available Mead-owned public hunting land in Pike County. The lady I talked to said that not all of their land is public anymore. THey have cut back quite a bit of what they allow public access to.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Usually if it's lease land it's marked with a blue and white sign
geowol


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

We looked into leasing some Mead land a few years ago. We found that if you do lease, they will provide you with signs to post your land but encourage you to allow neighboring land owners to hunt the property. If it is leased you just need to find out who leases it, still dosn't mean they'll let you hunt but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Well I haven't seen any blue and white signs on the property line....heck no signs whatsoever. Hopefully it is available to hunt....thats an extra 250 acres to hunt. I've been hunting at this area for 5 years and never seen anyone hunting up there before so if it is leased no one uses it. I am hoping no one hunts it because it has 0 access to any public road.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Do you have a number of that map or can they be veiwed on line somewhere? I always wondered where the properies are located.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Call the district office for the county you want to hunt in and ask for the map.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

As an update...I got the map today and the parcel I was looking at was not shown as public hunting on the map....then there is a cryptic note on the other side that says if the land is not shown as public hunting on the map and is not marked as leased then it is public hunting....HUH???

Of course I called their contact # and no one was there....

Oh well.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like written permission to me.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, me too. Where is this land again? Maybe you just found you a little spot that others don't know about and you can have all to yourself. Good luck!!


----------

